# Charlie Sheen used steroids for 'Major League'



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2011)

*Charlie Sheen used steroids for 'Major League'*
_By Tom Weir, USA TODAY_

Alas, another baseball superstar admits to using steroids. Only this time it's the fictional Ricky Vaughn, aka Charlie Sheen.

*Sheen admits in the latest issue of Sports Illustrated that he used steroids to get ready to play Vaughn in the 1994 comedy classic, Major League.*

"Let's just say that I was enhancing my performance a little bit," says Sheen. "It was the only time I ever did steroids. I did them for like six or eight weeks. You can print this, I don't give a f---. My fastball went from 79 to like 85."


----------



## Mooksman (Jun 29, 2011)

#bi-winning


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 29, 2011)

Tri-winning!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Fooled me! I thought he would say he did them on " Hot Shot part deux ".

So, now, when his heart stops from free basing boulders, his family can say, 'steroids was the cause'.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 29, 2011)

94? wait, didnt that movie come out in 89?


----------



## Bubbles! (Jun 29, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> So, now, when his heart stops from free basing boulders, his family can say, 'steroids was the cause'.


That's exactly what would happen too.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Bubbles! said:


> That's exactly what would happen too.



I can just see the headlines now.... !


----------



## BigBird (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought Major League came out in '86 and Part II came out in '89?  WTF?!  Wonder what he used.....


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 29, 2011)

I think Tom Weir was banging heavy rocks with sheen for that interview


----------



## alphabolic (Jun 29, 2011)

He definitely juiced for hot shots part deux too lol no question.  He roided more than once.


----------



## MDR (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep.  Steroid use over 20 years ago.  Explains everything.


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 29, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> *bi-Pinning*






lol


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah - I think his mind has turned a bit into mush. He definitely used steroids for the HOT SHOTS PART DEUX film. I was a kid when it came out and another kid swore up and down that Sheen had a "muscle outfit" made from silk that he wore for the film...


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 29, 2011)

why is does the media even care about this? they're weren't illegal until 1991 in his country


----------



## MDR (Jun 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> why is does the media even care about this? they're weren't illegal until 1991 in his country


 
Steroids were illegal before they became schedule III drugs in 1991.  You needed a Prescription before that, and in 1988, they linked anabolic trafficking to federal forfeiture and seizure laws.  The feds stepped up prosecution, because it became profitable to do so.  People lost their homes, cars and gyms for dealing steroids instead of getting a slap on the wrist.  I was in college during this time, and the whole scene changed overnight.


----------



## njc (Jun 29, 2011)

Ill bet that his cycle was like Dbol/Anavar/Winstrol


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> He definitely juiced for hot shots part deux too lol no question. He roided more than once.


 
how do you know? Honestly, if you cant obtain this physique while natty, you might of been castrated at birth.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2011)

Its not that he couldn't have, but I'm sure he was a lazy dieter and trainer, ergo gear helped fix SOME laziness. It can't turn a lazy man into Mr. O but it can help some.


----------



## teepee (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear he still uses alot of Colombian diet powder


----------



## phaedo (Jun 30, 2011)

He's certainly let himself go since those days.


----------



## GMO (Jun 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> how do you know? Honestly, if you cant obtain this physique while natty, you might of been castrated at birth.


 
^^^This is true...Charlie Sheen is a little girl.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This is true...Charlie Sheen is a little girl.



He might be a little girl, but he is "WINNING"


----------



## BigBird (Jun 30, 2011)

Sheen!  Either love him or hate him.  Not impressed with his Hot Shot Part Deux physique.  A little dieting and cardio could've easily obtained that little bit of musculature and leanness he has.  Certainly didn't look geared up IMO.  

Whoever said earlier that roids were illegal even prior to 1990 federal law is correct.  They just weren't a controlled substance but a Script was still required.  Punishment was less if caught in possession w/out an Rx.  Once they became a Controlled Substance, the decline of mankind began.


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Sheen!  Either love him or hate him.  Not impressed with his Hot Shot Part Deux physique.  A little dieting and cardio could've easily obtained that little bit of musculature and leanness he has.  Certainly didn't look geared up IMO.



No kidding. I would have to literally not workout for 2 months and reduce my protein to half just to be as unjerked as him.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree he does not look like he is no steroids.   but when compared to the pic where he claims to have been... I honestly think he looks more ripped in hot shots.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I agree he does not look like he is no steroids. but when compared to the pic where he claims to have been... I honestly think he looks more ripped in hot shots.


 
Sweat, baby oil and vasoline will certainly enhance your appearance.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> how do you know? Honestly, if you cant obtain this physique while natty, you might of been castrated at birth.


 True enough, but that does not mean that he did do it naturally. Maybe he had a short period of time to get a more muscular look, so he started the gear. Who wouldn't for the money he made?

It's not like a little skinny guy is going to turn into Mr. O from doing one cycle while on a lean, calorie restricted diet with lots of cardio.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 1, 2011)

He must have gotten his gears from the Placebo Gazeebo.... What a fvkkin NB.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> He must have gotten his gears from the Placebo Gazeebo.... What a fvkkin NB.




If anything, I thought he was pounding rocks and "Columbia's finest" for that movie


----------



## rickusa2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

*gh too*

i know he used hgh back in 1998.saw him use it personally.injected it right in front of me in his hotel room.obviously he had prescription for it from dr. in beverly hills.hung out with him for couple nites when he came to strip club i managed:he seemed pretty cool,but his recent interviews make him look like super douchebag,i think smokin coke made him  DILLUSIONAL.i mean really??,tiger blood ??,adonis dna???he needs help,proably die in a year from coke overdose,or prescription meds.when i met him he had a grocery bag full ,no lie, of prescription meds,valium,xanax,hydro's,perc's.kinda feel sorry for him,but then hes got all that cash and he can afford best dr.s and rehab facilities,so guess dont feel too sorry for him,u know.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 6, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Fooled me! I thought he would say he did them on " Hot Shot part deux ".
> 
> So, now, when his heart stops from free basing boulders, his family can say, 'steroids was the cause'.



Exactly in regards to "Hot Shots".


----------

